# John Deere new generation 820



## fishhunter (May 10, 2011)

Just purchased a JD 820 from junkyard. Am looking to find wiring diagram


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF Bye

Looks to be lots of tinkering get the old girl for showing.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Fishhunter. I gather it runs or will run?


----------



## fishhunter (May 10, 2011)

It ran when purchased , but wires came loose during transport.
not intended for show but to work.
Any ideas on parts or wiring diagrams ?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks hell for stout! My only advice would be to attempt getting a manual for it through Ebay or Amazon. Outside of that, you might check Walters sticky in the classifieds regarding manuals. Good luck!


----------

